# Ireland newbe



## Galway (Jul 19, 2008)

Have been on here now for awhile.

We live on the West coast of Ireland. Connamara is on our doorstep and we have some lovely mountain walk and National park near Letterfrank.
We have many Blue flag beaches.I have posted wildcamp area that I know.
See Part 1 and 2.
We have some Campsites along the coast. The price is around €20 to €25.

We are in our early sixtys. We travel mostly to France in May for 2 months.
Neil works part time ans is self employed.
I'm at home due to a disability.
Our children are married and we have 5 grandchildren who we live for.
They live locally TG.

If your need info on this area just ask.


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jul 19, 2008)

*Ireland newbie*

Than you for the info we have  the one grandaughter think the world of her enjoy them look forward to visiting the yourpart of the world,welcome to the site to the site hope you find it as informative as i have,Andy.


----------



## Yogihughes (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Galway, I hope to be visiting your country soon as I believe I have ancestors/relatives up in Malin Head part of the cuntry so I will be using your info on wildcamping that you posted.
Thank you for doing so.


----------



## steve4kay (Jul 19, 2008)

*suggestions*

enjoy france ! check out le gurp in aquitaine and the canal du midi near narbonne, we stayed on aires at both.  make sure that you join "france passion" just google it, we have saved a fortune using them. i am sure other members will agree


----------



## Galway (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks to all.

messenger 2.5td.

Our grandchildren are rangeing from 7. 6 and half. 6. 5. and 8 months, So there are great fun. The 6 year old was asking his father where they were going on a night out. As the father told him in great detail, he suddenly asked "Why are you wearing your pyjames" His mother was after buying a very expensive shirt with stripes and he thought it was his father pyjames.

New Rover

We went to Donegal for 2 weeks but still never got to Malin Head.
That another trip.

steve4kay 

We stayed on the Canal de Midi a few year ago.Loved it.French passion never works for us.
Don't know le gurp in aquitaine will look it up.
Thanks again


----------

